# Ralink card disconnected



## sammyjom09 (Dec 6, 2009)

My friend let me have their old laptop as they were getting a new one.
I have a wireless network connection and the network keys are correct but some how it is still failing to connect.
It says that ralink wireless lan card is disconnected.
I really have no clue what to do ?
Please helppp
note the lan card is inside the laptop
if you need more information please let me know as i dnt know what to include


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you reloaded the wireless drivers?

Let's see this.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

